# Skyrim/Battlefield 3 - Graphics Card Update?



## flook1e (May 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have an Alienware Desktop computer which I purchased 2 years ago and runs current games pretty well. Here's my specs: 

Processor
CPU_Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPU_DataWidth: 64Bits
 









*Video Adapter*









Video_Caption: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Video_AdapterRAM: 1792MB









*Hard Drive(s)*











Disk_Size: 500 GB


Basically, I really love both the Elder Scrolls series and the Battlefield series and they have new games coming out in a month or two. I was wondering if I could have some feedback on whether I would need to update my graphics card or not?

I've been on the NVidia website and had a look at the comparison between GTX 260 and the GTX 560 Ti and saw the following chart. I know this is mostly advertising to entice individuals to upgrade, but I would prefer an unbiased opinion.



I don't have massively deep pockets because I'm a student but was considering using birthday cash for the following because it is more in my price range: http://www.ebuyer.com/253958-gigaby...r5-dual-dvi-mini-hdmi-out-pci-e-gv-n560oc-1gi. But if I'm not going to see much improvement from my current hardware, I obviously don't want to have to upgrade.

Comments very much appreciated - thank you all in advance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

how much RAM do you have?


----------



## flook1e (May 2, 2010)

From crucial: 
DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-12800







*Memory Type: *DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-12800, DDR3 (non-ECC)
*Maximum Memory: *24GB 
*Currently Installed Memory: *6GB
*Total Memory Slots: *6
*Available Memory Slots: * 3

2GB

2GB

2GB

EMPTY 
EMPTY 
EMPTY

Each memory slot can hold DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-12800 with a maximum of 12GB kit (4GBx3) per slot.*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Not sure on the video as I don't think the card is actually 2GB video... but you should be fine


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been playing the Battlefield 3 beta on a Radeon HD 6770 that cost me £90. It runs totally smooth on a resolution of 1152x864 with everything on high. If you've seen any of the advertisements regarding DICE/EA/Nvidia explaining you need a high end card to play this game, ignore it. It's a fail marketing scheme.

Anyway, I'm guessing your current will run it just fine, why not grab the beta and try it out? 

Guess when it all comes down to it, it's preference.


Btw, notice how the last card on the graph shoots right to the top,  probably the most expensive too. Screams marketing.


----------

